# The Mangrove Spot



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

The Mangroves are here.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Ideal weather conditions too!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the fact there was no seagulls.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

*work*

randy, i could be wrong but did you use to work at reicold chemical off pace blvd.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nope


----------



## Finmanfish (Dec 12, 2016)

Where are these fish being caught?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Finmanfish said:


> Where are these fish being caught?


Title says "The Mangrove Spot".

:yes:


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Finmanfish said:


> Where are these fish being caught?


Where theres green grass, blue skies, and exactly 2 clouds:no:


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Go find jetties and structure Bob Sykes, PBP, fort pickens pier good luck


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You need to cut your grass.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Finmanfish said:


> Where are these fish being caught?


right in the corner of the mouth


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

fla_scout said:


> You need to cut your grass.



AHHAHAHAHHAHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Is that Joe Patti's in the background


----------



## basshole (Apr 21, 2014)

I recognize the clouds. I know that spot! But I'll keep it a secret.


----------

